# Lovely Nature Young Bunny need a home



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

Rusty is about 4 months old. He is a Lionhead X Rex bunny, agouti colour. He is very sweet natured, quiet & easy to handle. I have not bred this bunny but occasionally take in rabbits for rehoming. He is the last of 6 boys that the owner didn't have enough housing to seperate them, although very well cared for & loved.Lovely natured boy that loves his cuddles.








If you think you can give him a forever pet home please contact me.Location is Guildford in Surrey.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aw he is sweet good luck in finding him a loving home,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aww he's lovely. Have you advertised him here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre and is he vacc'd and neutered?


----------



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

Rusty has found a new Loving Home.
Thankyou


----------

